# Clout Tolstoy, been missing for a month now



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey folks, I've been asked by a few people to repost this image here on StP in hopes that someone has possibly seen this person. Their name is Clout Tolstoy, and they were last seen in Portland over a month ago. If you have any information please call the number in the missing poster below:


----------



## Bedheadred (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you know if he goes by another name? Looks weirdly familiar, and I'll be hitching all over Oregon the next few weeks I'll definitely keep an eye open


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 19, 2017)

Seen him in Sandy Utah last year


----------

